# Yay! All Pink!



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

My sweet little Virginia lost her ligs about 6pm on Sunday night. I knew it was going to be a horribly cold night, the low getting to 23  We have a heat lamp in her stall but I couldn't help but freak out thinking about her delivering wet babies in those temps in the middle of the night. Tried using baby monitors but for some reason they wouldn't work. So, made the hubby take my phone out to her stall, call his phone and put it on speaker (really need a barn cam lol). I think it was at the point that I told him we were going to leave our phones like that all night, that he decided I must be crazy lol. Thankfully he is very understanding and knows how much I love my furry kids. Anyway, after a long night of no sleep, she finally started pushing around 10 am. and by 11a.m. we were all done. I was so proud of her, she did awesome, needed no help, never even screamed and gave us two doelings!! Yay, NO DANGLIES :wahoo:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww they are adorable..congrads...


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Abby and Alexandria...I'm in love already


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!! Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cutie pies! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

adorable


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful girls. Grats


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful little doelings!! Congrats


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## bekaah (Feb 21, 2013)

Too precious! Congrats!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Aww I love them too and their darling pink vests you knew she'd have girls huh? Congrats and great idea with the phones lol may do that!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Aww! SO cute! I love the pink jackets, they look like the ones I use for my babies.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are precious! Did you make their pink coats or did you buy them somewhere?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

boyd59 said:


> They are precious! Did you make their pink coats or did you buy them somewhere?


They were a last minute thing. It was so cold here that day, I figured they could use a little help to stay warm. I grabbed a couple of pieces of my kids old clothes from the basement, wasn't sure yet what we were going to have of course so grabbed boy and girl colors, along with my kidding supplies and ran outside to sit with her. After she delivered and I got them nice and dry and a belly full of milk, I HAPPILY reached for my daughter's old pair of PINK sweatpants, cut the legs off of them, and then cut holes for their little legs and luckily they ended up fitting them perfectly  I am secretly hoping I get to reuse the pink ones when the rest of my girls kid lol.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! The girls and mama are doing wonderfully. Although I think mama is more than ready to get out of her stall already and get back to grazing lol.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

So cute! congratulations!

AND.... GIRLS!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Love them both but especially like the frosted one.. Congrats.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Soo cute


----------

